# impossible de desactiver bluetooth



## corinned (28 Janvier 2015)

Je suis en 10.10.2 sur macbook pro mi 2009 , yosemite tourne très bien , j'ai simplement un problème avec le bluetooth . je n'arrive pas a le désactiver la case est grisée , si quelqu'un a une solution 

merci


----------



## pascalformac (28 Janvier 2015)

ragarde si ca  resoud
http://osxdaily.com/2014/02/17/fix-bluetooth-not-available-error-mac/


----------



## corinned (28 Janvier 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> ragarde si ca  resoud
> http://osxdaily.com/2014/02/17/fix-bluetooth-not-available-error-mac/



c nickel c'est toi le champion , j'ai simplement réinitialise le SMC et j'ai pu désactiver le bluetooth
merci beaucoup


----------



## pascalformac (28 Janvier 2015)

aide les autres
en haut tu dois trouver une option pour ajouter "résolu "


----------



## lercat (29 Janvier 2015)

Hé bien non, elle n'a pas trouvé.
C'est fou le nombre de personne qui une fois leur problème résolu ne l'inscrive pas comme tel !!!


----------



## jc7net (6 Septembre 2018)

lercat a dit:


> Hé bien non, elle n'a pas trouvé.
> C'est fou le nombre de personne qui une fois leur problème résolu ne l'inscrive pas comme tel !!!



Bonjour, 

J'ai viens de ressouder ce problème. Mon iMac ne désactive pas de tout le Bluetooth. Donc j'essayé  de prendre mon MacBook Pro partager l'écran d'iMac et désactiver. 

VOILA ÇA MARCHE    MON DIEU EN FIN APRES DES MOIS


----------

